# BF2 smarter ai



## no_Wedge (Mar 23, 2007)

anyone know how or any mods to make the AI in singleplayer smarter? also to make more bots like 32 players?


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

here's how to put more bots and make 'em "smarter":up: 
Go to the folder where EA is installed: e.i.: "C:\Archivos de programa\EA GAMES", there, select the Battlefield 2 folder, in there open the folder call "mods", and in there, open the folder "AI". A few AI files will appear, theres one called "AIDefault", in theory, you dont have any program to open it, but here how. Right click on the file, and select "open with" and chose notedpad, and some writings should show up.
where is says
aiSettings.setMaxNBots 64----------------->here put number of bots you want
aiSettings.maxBotsIncludeHumans 1------> max. number of bots including humans(duh!)
aiSettings.setBotSkill 0.4------------------->skill, 1.0=expert, 0.0=not too good at all.
I dunno if you can put more that 1.0 in the skill.
The more number of bots you put, the more the CPU will be used, so dont go overboard. You can also put custom number of bots, like 20 or 34.
If it doesn't work, just post again:up: 
CaNa


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wait... I don't get it.... what exactly do you need to add to this line to add more bots? 

aiSettings.setMaxNBots 64
aiSettings.maxBotsIncludeHumans 1
aiSettings.setBotSkill 0.4

It's already set to 64, so what do you need to edit?


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

i copied that from my pc, thats why theres 64. To have 32 bots like you wanted, erase the 64, and type 32.:up:


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

El CaNa said:


> i copied that from my pc, thats why theres 64. To have 32 bots like you wanted, erase the 64, and type 32.:up:


Ohh... I get it now!

I also have another question for you. Do you know how to add bots to a LOCAL game and do you know administrate local games? (Example: Kick, Ban, and Warn other players) ?  :up:


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

I love the game, but never have managed a LAN game or know the commands, but dont worry, ill be back in a few minutes with some info, like that i'll learn myself too! :up:


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

OK, i found a site where the show all (or almost) of the commands for the console, they include admin commands. sv commands etc.... I'll save you some time and just add the commands as an attachment, so you wont have to read the whole page(though either way its quite a bit of commands) :up: 

Apparently, you cannot run a non-dedicated server and add bots, some you gotta do a kinda weird thing
first to you need to hit "Create Local", thats under the multiplayer button. There you can choose time limit, maps that will be running,max. player, FF, blah blah. Alright, so you start the dedicated server( dedicated means you wont be able to play on the computer that's being the game server, just in case you didn't know), and you get your buddies who are gonna play one the LAN game(a client computer) to get the server on the list and NOTHING ELSE, dont hit refresh server, DON'T JOIN or anything else, you just get the server on the list and leave it there(what you should see is attached below).
When you know that the computers who are gonna join can see the server, you go back to the server computer, disconnect the game, and start a single player with a custom number of bots(explained on another reply above), after you've started the single player game(yourself playing), you tell your friend to join the server they have on the list, NOT REFRESHING, and, if everything wen't ok, your clients(dude I suppose  should join the your "single player" with bots included.
(To open up console press ~ during gameplay)

And i think thats it, if something doesn't work, just post again :up: 
CaNa


----------



## no_Wedge (Mar 23, 2007)

I know about the add more bots thing, but can you make them play more like humans?


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't know if you can make them act more human, when you choose dificulty, I suppose 1.0 is the best as bots can get. Try typing 1.5, I don't know if it will work. The bots AI i don't think we have enough knowledge to change that. All that changes in the dificulty settings is its accuracy and reaction time( i think)
I would try it myself but i dont have a VGA card right now


----------

